# I need help cooking some moose.



## disco (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't hunt. I have nothing against hunting, I am just too butt lazy.

However, I have generous friends who have served me game before and I love it.

One of these generous friends has given me a moose roast and a couple of moose steaks.

I would like to smoke them and would appreciate any advice on methods/recipes. 

HELP!

Disco


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello Disco.  How are ya?  As I am sure you thought, I would "GUESS" any venison recipe would work but I have ZERO idea how to help you.  What struck me was that it's not everyday or everywhere you would see a title ("headline" ) like this one.  I feel pretty sure not everyone has run across this problem; I certainly haven't!  Moose doesn't usually appear on the menu in s. Tx. and never in England.  I will be interested in the responses.  How to cook your moose roast is something every good cook should have in their repertoire!  Good luck. Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bellevue (Nov 28, 2014)

Disco,

Moose meat is not marbled and can end up dry if not cooked and prepared properly. Moose store their fat under their skin in layers. You might have seen this if you had watched your friend butcher the animal. The tenderness meat usually comes from a dry cow, that is a female moose that did have calf that year. Not sure whether you have meat from a cow or a bull but as with any lean meat a marinade is recommended. Of course the ubiquitous bacon drape helps also. Low and slow is the method. Rather than giving you a long reply try this link for a general idea: http://www.oodmag.com/cooking/smoked-moose-roast/  The meat itself is very delicious when cooked properly.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 28, 2014)

*Bonnet Plyme (Plume) Moose*

1  Shoulder roast (Moose)

Marinade:

2C tarragon wine Vinegar

1/2 C Water

1 tsp. atkinson herb mustard

1/4 tsp Oregano

1/4 tsp thyme

1/4 tsp rosemary

1/4 tsp marjoram

1/2 tsp white pepper

1 bay leaf

1/2 tsp cloves

3T butter

1T parsley

1 tsp horse radish

1T onion

2T salt

1 garlic toe

Bring the marinade to a boil and simmer 5/10 mins. Pour over moose roast and marinade for 2 to 3 days.

Pat dry, place in smoker on high (425 degrees) for 30/45 mins for the dewater cycle (Door cracked vents full open), then close doors and reduce open vent to 1/2 open  Drop temp to 325 and smoke to an internal of  165 degrees.

I may have given this to you last year.... not sure though.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2014)

I was thinking the roast would be good as pastrami or prepared like dried beef.


----------



## disco (Nov 28, 2014)

Disco said:


> I don't hunt. I have nothing against hunting, I am just too butt lazy.
> 
> However, I have generous friends who have served me game before and I love it.
> 
> ...





KC5TPY said:


> Hello Disco.  How are ya?  As I am sure you thought, I would "GUESS" any venison recipe would work but I have ZERO idea how to help you.  What struck me was that it's not everyday or everywhere you would see a title ("headline" ) like this one.  I feel pretty sure not everyone has run across this problem; I certainly haven't!  Moose doesn't usually appear on the menu in s. Tx. and never in England.  I will be interested in the responses.  How to cook your moose roast is something every good cook should have in their repertoire!  Good luck. Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny





Bellevue said:


> Disco,
> 
> Moose meat is not marbled and can end up dry if not cooked and prepared properly. Moose store their fat under their skin in layers. You might have seen this if you had watched your friend butcher the animal. The tenderness meat usually comes from a dry cow, that is a female moose that did have calf that year. Not sure whether you have meat from a cow or a bull but as with any lean meat a marinade is recommended. Of course the ubiquitous bacon drape helps also. Low and slow is the method. Rather than giving you a long reply try this link for a general idea: http://www.oodmag.com/cooking/smoked-moose-roast/  The meat itself is very delicious when cooked properly.





Foamheart said:


> *Bonnet Plyme (Plume) Moose*
> 
> 1  Shoulder roast (Moose)
> 
> ...





dirtsailor2003 said:


> I was thinking the roast would be good as pastrami or prepared like dried beef.


Thanks for the suggestions, guys.

Danny, you have to try moose. It is my favourite game meat.

Kevin, Is this a Louisiana style moose? Way cool!

Bellevue, thanks for the info. I was thinking of using a bacon drape. 

Case, I just love moose too  much to cure or dry it although the thought is tempting me after cfarmers's dried venison.


----------



## goliath (Nov 28, 2014)

hi Disco
have done many moose roasts but never smoked one yet. when we bbq i like to wrap in beef fat that ya can get from a butcher. CAP FAT if ya can and wrap and tie that baby up. otherwise go for the "heart smart" bacon weave ....

good luck

Goliath


----------



## foamheart (Nov 28, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, guys.
> 
> Kevin, Is this a Louisiana style moose? Way cool!


 You didn't know that Bullwinkle was a coonazz! Rockie had to teach him english, all he origainally spoke was french.


----------



## disco (Nov 29, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> hi Disco
> have done many moose roasts but never smoked one yet. when we bbq i like to wrap in beef fat that ya can get from a butcher. CAP FAT if ya can and wrap and tie that baby up. otherwise go for the "heart smart" bacon weave ....
> 
> good luck
> ...


Thanks, Goliath. I was thinking of a bacon wrap and cooking it in the mini at oven temperatures. When you do your moose roasts do you do them in the oven? If so, what temperatures do you use and go to? Dry heat or moist heat?


Foamheart said:


> You didn't know that Bullwinkle was a coonazz! Rockie had to teach him english, all he origainally spoke was french.


Har, that is before my time, the cheque is in the mail...


----------



## goliath (Nov 29, 2014)

just like an old fashioned pot roast......
some water, red wine, onions, garlic, carrots.
brown 1st then put in a roaster with the above mentioned goodies, cover a cook the hell out of it, make sure ya dont run out of liquid. then thicken your gravy and your in heaven.

Goliath


----------



## disco (Nov 29, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> just like an old fashioned pot roast......
> some water, red wine, onions, garlic, carrots.
> brown 1st then put in a roaster with the above mentioned goodies, cover a cook the hell out of it, make sure ya dont run out of liquid. then thicken your gravy and your in heaven.
> 
> Goliath


Thanks, Goliath. You have me thinking I might cold smoke it for an hour and then finish in the crock pot.

Disco


----------



## mountbaldy (Dec 5, 2014)

Disco,

I'm jealous of your moose!  :-)  Moose meat is outstanding! I would recommend trimming any excess fat from any of the steaks/roasts and cooking like others had suggested.  I will say it is some of the best bush meat and compares to high quality steaks/roasts, minus the fat.  As for any of the members of the deer family (moose being the largest), their fat is more tallow like and not very good to eat which is why you need to trim all excess fat and silver skin.  Because of that, remember when cooking it to keep an eye out not to dry it out.  That said, if it were me, I'd cook it to medium rare only for the steaks and cook your roast with moist heat to medium. The old fashioned pot roast idea is great.  Cold smoke it for an hour or two than put it in the slow cooker.  I'd add some beef broth to the liquid, although moose meat has a very rich flavor as it is.  

Good luck!! Post some pics in Qview!! ;-)

Cheers,

Joe Gill

Townsend, MT


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi there great Disco and happy Saturday to you!

The famous ICE HOTEL in Sweden serves raw moose carpaccio and that is therefore on my list of creations to make at home for 2015!

Having done many a carpaccio, and recently raw kangaroo, seen here with smoked Gala apple, which was terrific; I can advise and quite happily help should you first freeze and then serve your moose raw.

Meanwhile, LUCKY YOU!!! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF8475.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 6, 2014


















DSCF8474.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 6, 2014


----------



## disco (Dec 6, 2014)

mountbaldy said:


> Disco,
> 
> I'm jealous of your moose!  :-)  Moose meat is outstanding! I would recommend trimming any excess fat from any of the steaks/roasts and cooking like others had suggested.  I will say it is some of the best bush meat and compares to high quality steaks/roasts, minus the fat.  As for any of the members of the deer family (moose being the largest), their fat is more tallow like and not very good to eat which is why you need to trim all excess fat and silver skin.  Because of that, remember when cooking it to keep an eye out not to dry it out.  That said, if it were me, I'd cook it to medium rare only for the steaks and cook your roast with moist heat to medium. The old fashioned pot roast idea is great.  Cold smoke it for an hour or two than put it in the slow cooker.  I'd add some beef broth to the liquid, although moose meat has a very rich flavor as it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the advice, Joe. I do love moose myself and I am looking forward to cooking it. I will likely do the roast next week and will do a post.


Leah Elisheva said:


> Hi there great Disco and happy Saturday to you!
> 
> The famous ICE HOTEL in Sweden serves raw moose carpaccio and that is therefore on my list of creations to make at home for 2015!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Leah. I love Carpaccio. I would have not problem with making it but She Who Must Be Obeyed won't even eat beef carpaccio so I am doomed.

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 9, 2014)

Not sure about smoking but don't cook past med rare with steaks or roast .Moose at medium will be close to chewing on the bottom of a boot. High in protein, low in cholesterol and devoid of marbled fat.I feel it is better to undercook than to overcook. CM


----------



## bladebuilder (Dec 9, 2014)

I grew up eating moose. Mom was never into any meat that had any shade of pink! So it was always cooked long and low in the oven. Steaks were pan fried, with salt, pepper, sliced onions, browned, then covered, and simmered for hours till fork tender.

My self, with moose or elk, medium is perfect for steaks. You wont find much better any where! As for roasts, I treat them like brisket, or pot roast. Long, slow cooks. The meat is dry, so water, stock, and or wine in the roaster. Aromatics like rosemary, thyme, sage are great! When near done, throw in some carrots, and baby potatoes, cover, cook till done. Reduce the liquid for a sauce, or thicken with corn starch for gravy. Mom was a great cook, but it was salt, pepper, onions for just about every meat. That with home made bread, and fresh baked sweets, little wonder why I love food so much!


----------



## disco (Dec 9, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Not sure about smoking but don't cook past med rare with steaks or roast .Moose at medium will be close to chewing on the bottom of a boot. High in protein, low in cholesterol and devoid of marbled fat.I feel it is better to undercook than to overcook. CM


Thanks for the input. I have rib steaks I intend to do to medium rare. However, the other steaks are chuck steaks and the roast is a shoulder roast. I am intending to go with moist long cooking for them.


Bladebuilder said:


> I grew up eating moose. Mom was never into any meat that had any shade of pink! So it was always cooked long and low in the oven. Steaks were pan fried, with salt, pepper, sliced onions, browned, then covered, and simmered for hours till fork tender.
> 
> My self, with moose or elk, medium is perfect for steaks. You wont find much better any where! As for roasts, I treat them like brisket, or pot roast. Long, slow cooks. The meat is dry, so water, stock, and or wine in the roaster. Aromatics like rosemary, thyme, sage are great! When near done, throw in some carrots, and baby potatoes, cover, cook till done. Reduce the liquid for a sauce, or thicken with corn starch for gravy. Mom was a great cook, but it was salt, pepper, onions for just about every meat. That with home made bread, and fresh baked sweets, little wonder why I love food so much!


Thanks for the ideas. I was going to go with dark beer and garlic for the liquid and do it in the slow cooker. 

My mom was pretty basic in her food too but I would swap a tooth for one more of her meals.

Thanks to both of you, CM and BB. You have to love this site. So much experience to draw on.

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 10, 2014)

Disco, Sorry to tell you med. rare on a shoulder roast. I was thinking a nice succulent rump roast. Low and slow will do the shoulder roast/ chuckies to perfection. CM


----------



## disco (Dec 10, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> Disco, Sorry to tell you med. rare on a shoulder roast. I was thinking a nice succulent rump roast. Low and slow will do the shoulder roast/ chuckies to perfection. CM


No problem, CM. I haven't cooked moose before but it isn't my first dip in the pool for game. I wouldn't have done a shoulder medium rare.

Thanks for your advice.

Disco


----------



## red dog (Dec 20, 2014)

Moose is terrible. Send it to me and I'll throw it away for you.


----------



## disco (Dec 20, 2014)

Red Dog said:


> Moose is terrible. Send it to me and I'll throw it away for you.


Har! I know what you mean. I cooked it and told the rest of the diners it was terrible and they shouldn't try it. To be polite they ate it all!

Disco


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 20, 2014)

Thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread!  Thanks everyone for the laughs.  Looking forward to seeing Disco's moose dancing on the plate. 

Wait, it is already cooked and consumed?  (Big sigh).


----------



## foamheart (Dec 20, 2014)

de moose is loose out buy de wall!

Typing is not too good, broke open a fresh new fruit jar!


----------



## disco (Dec 20, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread!  Thanks everyone for the laughs.  Looking forward to seeing Disco's moose dancing on the plate.
> 
> Wait, it is already cooked and consumed?  (Big sigh).


Har! Here is the link with qview of the moose dancing on the plate. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174158/the-moose-is-loose-with-way-too-much-qview#post_1279136

I don't know about it dancing but there was some belt loosening on our part.


Foamheart said:


> de moose is loose out buy de wall!
> 
> Typing is not too good, broke open a fresh new fruit jar!


Har, Foamheart! I can identify. I just finished putting some pork rib end roasts in the fridge for back (Canadian) bacon. Now I am enjoying Rocky Mountian hot chocolate. It is known to have a drop of rum in it and I believe my typing is about to deteriorate.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Dec 20, 2014)

Fresh jar of Faux Tia Maria

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143329/homemade-tia-maria

Fresh made bottle of Bailey's

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143662/uncle-goldies-irish-cream

And an additional shot of the good Captain's just to make sure it all smooths out together. I can't make that.......... YET! Someday!

LOL.. I am so glad I came here.... I thought I was going blind, I forgot I was sampling! ROFLMAO! Thank goodnes!


----------

